# Portable Fish Finder



## Schlaboy1986 (Dec 27, 2014)

My cousin and I fish with his 16' boat but we use kayaks and canoes as well. I would like to have a fish finder that I can use on the boat but easily detach and use on a another canoe/kayak/boat. I've found some that are portable and considered making one with a normal fish finder. Any opinions or advice on this? Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## shorelineguy (May 3, 2014)

I have a deeper i use from shore. Depth seems to be pretty accurate and it's android based so you can sync with your phone


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

shorelineguy said:


> I have a deeper i use from shore. Depth seems to be pretty accurate and it's android based so you can sync with your phone


 The deeper looks pretty interesting. Can you give a little more detail on how you use it? Is there a way to anchor it say like for shore fishing?


----------



## shorelineguy (May 3, 2014)

RedJada said:


> The deeper looks pretty interesting. Can you give a little more detail on how you use it? Is there a way to anchor it say like for shore fishing?



I cast it and retrieve it. With a 6'6" ugly stick. Think they have dock anchors but I cast to check depth and structure mostly. I have marked fish and caught fish when I leave it out it will refresh constantly like a real fish finder. It's definitely the best from shore option


----------



## bukinut (Aug 12, 2013)

This is a screenshot from my deeper. I used it in flasher mode on the ice this year, so only twice. There is a mount that you can purchase that is made for kayaks. Watch some videos and do your research. Good luck!


----------



## Jakethefisherman (Aug 2, 2014)

Yeah Deeper is great. They added a feature to create your own topographical lake map recently


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

https://www.google.com/search?q=depth+finder+for+kayak&biw=1600&bih=789&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&sqi=2&ved=0ahUKEwiPrqeWwJTLAhWF5CYKHV20CVMQsAQIXA&dpr=1#imgrc=YNhAMVsnx-69IM:

These are pictures of different fish finders in different areas on a Kayat


----------



## D 2 the G (Feb 1, 2016)

Schlaboy1986 said:


> My cousin and I fish with his 16' boat but we use kayaks and canoes as well. I would like to have a fish finder that I can use on the boat but easily detach and use on a another canoe/kayak/boat. I've found some that are portable and considered making one with a normal fish finder. Any opinions or advice on this? Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


I kayak fish and use a pirahna max197c- works awesome. I picked up a 12v d.c. 5 amp battery for 25$ from home depot. Easily switches back and forth.


----------



## Schlaboy1986 (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks everyone! Great advice. I'm loving everything I'm reading about the deeper.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Not to hijack the thread but do you know how the new mapping function works? As far as the deeper is concerned, it it a pretty cool unit. I got mine a while back and had an issue with it. The support system they had back then was a work in progress!!! I've learned since then it's much better!!


----------



## CudaJohn (Aug 26, 2014)

I have a deeper that I use from shore. You can download the app, check out the included manual and run the in-app demo before you buy the unit. That may help you decide.


----------



## Ranger6 (Dec 27, 2015)

We make all of our fish finders for Canada on parts and pieces we have laying around. You can make any fish finder portable. Old Dewalt boxes or tackle boxes make great storage for them. Just need a 12 volt battery from batteries plus or similar. Word of caution, portable ones with GPS will use batteries quicker. Suction cup for the transducer and your all set.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

If you get the Vexilar portable sounder like the I bobber you can get the Navionics phone/ tablet app and sync them to add sonar to their mapping on your device!


----------

